# Cubase Loop



## huxi0 (14. Januar 2013)

Hey Tutorials Freunde 
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen. Ich hab ein paar Songs geschrieben. Aufgenommen hab ich zum teil so das es als schleife wiedergegeben wird. Wie kann ich am besten Gesang und Rhythmus Gitarre dazu aufnehmen. Ich hab Cubase 5. Kann ich evtl eine andere Software dazu nutzen? z.B. Audacity oder so?

Ich will mir Demnächst ein Boss rc30 holen damit gehts ja aber ich hab das erstmal so aufgenommen und sollte irgendwie fertig werden


----------



## huxi0 (23. Januar 2013)

Weil es ja nicht mit Cubase 5 funktioniert. Wenn es funktionieren sollte, wie geht es?


----------

